

DNS Changer will shut down 250K users off the internet - zobzu
http://blog.mozilla.org/security/2012/07/06/protect-your-machine-from-losing-internet-connectivity-due-to-dnschanger-virus/

======
raintrees
We may get more home windows users to look into antivirus software yet!

